

Ask HN: How do you track hours for a project?  - dekayed

I've recently started doing some freelance work that is billed by the hour and I feel like I spend too much time on figuring out how many hours I've worked.<p>I have searched for a solution and have found a few that might fit the bill, but wanted to ask the HN community what solutions work best for you.  My short wishlist is:<p>Easy to start/stop timers
Easy to edit times (I occasionally forget to stop a timer and need to subtract some time) 
Print out a report of hours for a given period of time
Mobile device support
======
trafficlight
I use Toggl.com. They have a desktop app and an Android app.

------
amoore
I've tried a lot. My top three favorites are:

    
    
      * freshbooks
      * letsfreckle.com
      * emacs org-mode or planner-mode

------
starter
As a web developer, I used the [Project Fork Plugin] for the Joomla CMS. You
can even get mobile phone friendly templates for access when out of the
office. Works great if you have your own server space and a sub domain.

Looking for a local solution? There's a well built Linux panel addition under
[Project Hamster]. Its Slick, Fast & Simple with reports.

------
pixeloution
Harvest (getharvest.com I think) is pretty nice. I used the free plan for
about 6 months til I outgrew it and the paid plan was $12/month. Really great
time-entry system.

~~~
frommers
Agree Harvest is great and offers a built in invoicing system with reporting,
plus it's cheap.

------
eswat
I just use Billings for OSX—simple timer in the menubar but it takes a few
more steps to modify/delete timeslips compared to adding one.

